# You know you grew up in the 70's if



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

*You know you grew up in the 70's if*


You wore a rainbow shirt that was half-sleeves, and the rainbow went 


up one sleeve, across your chest, and down the other.


You made baby chocolate cakes in your Easy Bake Oven and washed them down with snow cones from your Snoopy Snow Cone Machine.


You had that Fisher Price Doctor's Kit with a stethoscope that actually worked.


You owned a bicycle with a banana seat and a basket.


You even owned roller skates with metal wheels.


You thought Gopher from Love Boat was cute (Admit it!)


You had nightmares after watching Fantasy Island.


You had rubber boots for rainy/snowy days -remember Moon boots (you 
then advanced to Duck Shoes in the 80's)


You had either a "bowl cut" or "pixie," not to mention the Dorothy 


Hamill" because your Mom was sick of braiding your hair. How traumatic when people thought you were a boy.


Your Holly Hobbie sleeping bag was your most prized possession.


You wore a poncho, gauchos, and knickers.


You begged Santa for the electronic game, Simon.


You had the Donnie and Marie dolls with those pink and purple shredded outfits.


You spent hours out back on your metal swing set with the trapeze.


You had homemade ribbon barrettes in every imaginable color.


You even had a pair of Doctor Scholl's sandals (the ones with hard 
sole & the buckle).


You wanted to be Laura Ingalls Wilder really bad; you wore that Little 


House on the Prairie-inspired plaid, ruffle shirt with the high neck in at 


least one school picture; and you despised Nellie Olson!


You wanted your first kiss to be at the roller rink.


Your hairstyle was described as having "wings" and you kept it 
"pretty" with the comb you kept in your back pocket.


You know who Strawberry Shortcake is, as well as her friends, Blueberry Muffin and Huckleberry Pie.


You carried a Muppets lunch box to school.


You and your girlfriends would fight over which of the Dukes of 


Hazzard was your boyfriend.


Every now and then "It's a Hard Knock Life" from the movie,"Annie" 
will pop into your brain and you can't stopsinging it the whole day.


YOU had Star Wars action figures, too.


It was a big event in your household each year when the "Wizard of Oz" would come on TV. Your mom would break out the popcorn and sleeping bags!


You even asked your Magic-8 ball the question: "Who will I marry. 


Shaun Cassidy, Leif Garrett, or Rick Springfield?"


You completely wore out your Grease, Saturday Night Fever, and Fame soundtrack albums.


You tried to do lots of arts and crafts, like yarn and Popsicle-stick 


God's eyes, or those weird potholders made on a plastic loom.


You made Shrinky-Dinks!


You used to tape record songs off the radio by holding your portable tape player up to the speaker.


You couldn't wait to get the free animal poster that came when you 
ordered books from the Weekly Reader book club.


You learned everything you needed to know about girl issues from Judy Blume books (Are you there God, It's me,Margaret.)


You thought Olivia Newton John's song "Physical" was about aerobics.


You wore friendship pins on your tennis shoes, or shoelaces with heart
or rainbow designs.


You wanted to be a Solid Gold dancer.


You had a Big Wheel with a brake on the side, and a Sit-n-Spin.


You had subscriptions to Dynamite and Tiger


----------



## ladylore (Apr 24, 2009)

> You carried a Muppets lunch box to school.


I didn't have the lunchbox, but I did own most of the stuff animal Muppets. Even better! 
Animal, Chef and Beaker were and still are my all time faves. 


> You thought Olivia Newton John's song "Physical" was about aerobics.


 Busted!


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

> You thought Olivia Newton John's song "Physical" was about aerobics.



What? OMG! You mean it isn't


----------



## NicNak (Apr 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOKUdMr95Ig&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynjIoymWHvU&feature=related


----------



## ladylore (Apr 24, 2009)

What can I say - but :rofl:
That is the funniest thing. Thanks NN.


----------

